# "Off-label" use of sounds



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

I've used a straw blowing bubbles into a cup of water to simulate boiling potions before.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Apparently that's how they created the bubbling sound for "The Monster Mash" also (at least according to Wikipedia) - 

"The producers came up with several low-budget but effective sound effects for the recording. For example, the sound of a coffin opening was imitated by a rusty nail being pulled out of a board. The sound of a cauldron bubbling was actually water being bubbled through a straw, and the chains rattling were simply chains being dropped on a tile floor."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_mash


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Wouldn't have thought of the rusty nail. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cats sound JUST like dragons when you slow them down... http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=4513


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That is so funny - I am going to play that effect to my cat when I get home and see what he thinks of it!

That looks like a interesting site, too - thanks!

Oh - "dragon growl" (aka, cat growl!) is also good...

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=4514


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That reminds me of the way they made the sound of the "Roadrunner" sticking his tongue out. They took an open ketchup bottle and slapped on the top of it with the palm of their hand.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow - I just had to go and listen to that and you're right! I've watched the Coyote and Road Runner cartoons so many times and I never would have recognized that sound, but that's totally it! How great is that?


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

Another freesound link for ya'll.. some "horror" foley http://www.freesound.org/packsViewSingle.php?id=936


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

I recorded a music box that played Greensleeves. Then I pitch-shifted it down by 1/4 octave. After that, I reversed the sound clip so it ran backwards, and then added some reverb and a chorus effect. It added a nice, eery, melancholy touch.
I'm sure any music box tune would work just fine.
I used Adobe Audition for the editing software.
Cheers!


----------

